# Two Rescues!!



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Got a picture of the Golden?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Not yet, going in the morning to see him.








​


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

ACC are your interested in him? LOL


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

They found the right person to find them a home. Good luck!!!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Good news for the Golden boy, already found a home. One of my neighbors daughter recently had to put her golden down, got to talking to her today and she said she would of took Rusty in a heartbeat. (told her she can't have him, he's mine...LOL) Well I told her about the rescue I had, we called and went to look at him and he went to his new home today...:banana:


Now for the other one I will give it until Thursday, he might be coming home with me for a while. I know it won't be hard to find a home for that one.









​


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Wow you are fast!!!!!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

This was just pure luck, never thought it would happen that fast...LOL


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

You are a fast worker and congrats on the golden getting a new home. I hope the cocker gets a new home soon also but until then he will be great your house.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Congratulations! You should be very proud of what you do!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

It's definitely a Maltese, I researched a little, he'll be coming home with me Thursday but got a possible home for him. Pray for the little guy.


----------

